# 12v dc- 24v dc



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Sounds like it's made for it. Now you can speed at 8 mph!


----------



## rogerdodger (May 28, 2013)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Sounds like it's made for it. Now you can speed at 8 mph!
> 
> Hi Ziggythewiz, I do'nt know how I ended up a junior member, I was born in 1948! I also thought I was on a model car forum , my MG Midget is half scale. Never mind I liked your answer. So do you think the 12/24v dc stamp on the motor means it will run happily on 12 or 24v and perhaps (hopefully) twice the speed. I realize we are talking toy cars here , compared to your vdub, but hey,I am British and we do everything on a small scale! Small but beautifully proportioned .


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

If you have a controller that is 24v and reverses the motors electronically then go for it.
The motors should be fine at 24v and the current draw should be a little lower too for the same power demand.

Do you have photos? A build log?
We have a 'non road going' vehicles forum for such things and my scratch built tractor is there. I guess you could say that is a scale model in a way.


----------



## puddleglum (Oct 22, 2008)

You probably know this, but make sure that the design of controller is compatible with your motor. A lot of modern scooters have gone to BLDC motors and your motor is probably brushed PM or series, right? 
Pictures would be good, I'd like to see your project too.


----------



## rogerdodger (May 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help, the reply locations are getting more and more exotic, Houston,Texas--Red Deer, Alberta--Manchester. I,ll have to check out the controller it's a curtiss ELEASMB5131 I'ts programmed for 51rpm on a 10" wheel, my wheels are 15" so that should help my quest for speed ? I've got the complete harness. Excuse my ignorance ,12v into 300w= 25a, 24into300=12.5 ,wont 24v decrease the current drain a lot or am I missing something ( like brain cells ). I,ll try and work out how to put up a photo, that another area I'm lacking in !

PS It is a brushed series motor.


----------



## Siwastaja (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah, doubling the battery voltage indeed will halve the current taken from the battery, but only if you drive like you did before.... It may well happen that you can't resist the need for speed, and soon you'll be adding in more batteries for more voltage, risking blowing the controller and motor! Best of luck


----------



## rogerdodger (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for that, I understand what you are saying. I,ve mounted a flappy paddle from the original donor mobility scooter on the steering wheel of the kids car so their driving style up to a heady 8mph hasn't got a lot of scope for wheel spins (ha ha ). I just want it to get up a 1 in 4 gradient with a little more ease and give them a bit more time behind the wheel, all the best.


----------



## puddleglum (Oct 22, 2008)

rogerdodger said:


> Thanks everyone for your help, the reply locations are getting more and more exotic, Houston,Texas--Red Deer, Alberta--Manchester. I,ll have to check out the controller it's a curtiss ELEASMB5131 I'ts programmed for 51rpm on a 10" wheel, my wheels are 15" so that should help my quest for speed ? I've got the complete harness. Excuse my ignorance ,12v into 300w= 25a, 24into300=12.5 ,wont 24v decrease the current drain a lot or am I missing something ( like brain cells ). I,ll try and work out how to put up a photo, that another area I'm lacking in !
> 
> PS It is a brushed series motor.


I don't think I've ever heard anyone call Red Deer an exotic location before, but I agree that it is pretty cool to be able to chat with people half way around the world. 
If you have the scooter motor the controller was made for, you should be able to tell if it is series or PM. Higher voltage will increase speed, but higher current will increase torque. It will probably use just as much current as you are now when it is climbing. Are you sure your gearing is right for the speed and torque of the motor? Larger wheels should increase top speed, but it may not if it is now geared too high for the motor to pull it.


----------



## rogerdodger (May 28, 2013)

You see we all have in our minds eye where subscribers are located. Alberta, I can see you by a crystal clear dark lake, moose strolling through the back yard of your weathered log cabin. Got to be a pile of logs somewhere with an axe planted in one and of course a pickup truck possibly with a John Denver tape in the player! If you are married you may have a wife like mine who encourages me now I'm retired to stay in the garage playing just to keep me out of her hair!!
Thanks for your knowledgeable reply.As we say in Bournemouth on the south coast of England ( and probably everywhere else ) I'm just gona suck it and see.


----------



## puddleglum (Oct 22, 2008)

Couldn't respond yesterday, but I'm still chuckling over that last post. I wish that were true, but just a ordinary house in the middle of a prairie city I'm afraid. We get a few deer now and then but the only moose and her calf that strolled through our yard got chased away pretty quick when someone down the street called animal control.  
As for your car, I agree, if you have the stuff already, give it a try. You've got nothing to lose, and adding a battery is going to improve your range on 24 or 12 volt.


----------



## rogerdodger (May 28, 2013)

Thanks Puddleglum, I've enjoyed the banter , all the best.


----------

